# Brother MFC 290C-miese Farben



## Rieselrass (8. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ja soweit zufrieden mit dem Drucker, aber der Ausdruck der farbigen Inhalte lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig! Statt eines satten Blautones, kommt nur ein Hauch von blau zum Ausdruck!
Warum ist das Blau so blass? Das sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus. Gibt es Tipps oder Tricks dazu?


----------



## Zinken (8. April 2010)

Also anhand solch präziser Aussagen wird Dir kaum jemand weiterhelfen können - ausser er hätte exakt den gleichen Apparat herumstehen und zufällig das gleiche Problem gehabt...
Deshalb erstmal ein paar Fragen:

- Mal einen Drucker-Selbsttest gemacht? Wie sehen die Farben da aus?
- Tritt das Problem nur beim Drucken aus einer bestimmten Anwendung auf? Mal andere ausprobiert?
- Mal die Einstellungen in der Gerätesoftware durchsucht? Stichwort Tintensparmodus, Druckqualität...
- Treiber richtig installiert? Offensichtlich hattest Du ja schon früher Probleme mit dem Treiber, wie mir ein älterer Thread verraten hat.


----------



## vfl_freak (8. April 2010)

Moin,

oder ggf. mal die Druckköpfe (event. mehrfach) reinigen ..... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Rieselrass (8. April 2010)

Reinigen nach so kurzer Zeit schon? Mache ich das über den Drucker? Im Control Center finde ich dieses Tool nicht.


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2010)

Rieselrass hat gesagt.:


> Reinigen nach so kurzer Zeit schon? Mache ich das über den Drucker? Im Control Center finde ich dieses Tool nicht



Moin, 

was heißt kurze Zeit 
Ich kenne jetzt das konkrete Gerät nicht, denke aber mal dass diese Funktion üblicherweise entweder über das erwähnte Control-Center oder eventuell auch über den Druckdialog ansprechbar sein sollte ....
Sonst wäre es der erste Tintenstrahler, der das nicht könnte  
Schon mal ins zugehörige Handbuch geschaut?

Falls der Drucker quasi neu ist, würde ich Dir andernfalls empfehlen, mal deren Hotline anzurufen ... die konnte mir vor Jahresfrist bei einem Problem mit einen neuen Laserdruck schnell und kompetent helfen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Rieselrass (9. April 2010)

Was denn für einen Laserdruck? Was meinst du?
Ich habe keinen Laserdruck oder Drucker, sondern einen Tintenstrahldrucker. MFC 290C....ist doch bekannt.


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2010)

Moin, 



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Falls der Drucker quasi neu ist, würde ich Dir andernfalls empfehlen, mal deren Hotline anzurufen ... die konnte mir vor Jahresfrist bei einem Problem mit einen neuen Laserdruck*er* schnell und kompetent helfen!



sorry, da fehlten zwei Buchstaben ...
Ich hatte Dir auch nur schrieben sollen, dass ich mal Probleme mit meinem Laserdrucker von Brother hatte und mir die Hotline helfen konnte ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------

